# qjail and devfs rules



## folivora (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,

I am testing sysutils/qjail to run jails. One thing which is causing problems for me is defvs rules. 

I have written custom rules and enabled them via /etc/rc.conf with following line: 
	
	



```
jail_dhcp_devfs_enable="YES"
jail_dhcp_devfs_ruleset="devfsrules_dhcp"
```

When I am starting the jail, I get following error message:

```
jail_dhcp_devfs_enable=YES: not found
jail_dhcp_devfs_ruleset=devfsrules_dhcp: not found
```

Other devfs rules are working, but I have created jails using the way which is described in the handbook.

Which is the proper way to use devfs rules when using qjail to manage jails.

-folivora


----------



## AndyUKG (Sep 21, 2011)

folivora said:
			
		

> ```
> jail_dhcp_devfs_enable=YES: not found
> jail_dhcp_devfs_ruleset=devfsrules_dhcp: not found
> ```



Can show us all the rc.conf lines relating to jails, I gues that something is wrong in there. If other jails are working then possibly the config file jail_list doesn't include dhcp?
As for the rules, the main thing is to make sure there is a ruleset defined in /etc/devfs.rules.

cheers Andy.


----------



## fbsd1 (Dec 7, 2011)

qjail does not use the /etc/rc.conf jail statements that are described in the hand book jail section. Just put your rules devfsrules_dhcp file in the hosts /etc/devfs.rules file.

[ format your posts! - Mod. ]


----------

